# Stippermesse 2016



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2016)

Neues Jahr, neues Anglerglück 
*6. März* geht's in *Bremen* wieder heiss her.

http://www.stippermesse.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Stippermesse/?fref=ts
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2015/messebericht:-stippermesse-bremen-2015.html

Wer aus dem Board ist alles da?


----------



## Weserangler1975 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Ich natürlich wie immer lohnt sich immer ist eine tolle Veranstaltung


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Ich werde nach Jahren des Wollens auch kommen.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Natürlich bin ich auch da :m 
....ist die beste Friedfischmesse die ich kenne #6

|wavey:


----------



## JonnyBannana (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

war letztes jahr echt gut, wenn nicht messepreise teurer als im laden bedeuten würde. paar schnäppchen wären echt super.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

ich bin endlich auch mal auf einer messe. 
zwar nur die fredfisch messe in mainz,aber alle wichtigen sind dabei ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> war letztes jahr echt gut, wenn nicht messepreise teurer als im laden bedeuten würde. paar schnäppchen wären echt super.


Na, die findet man aber!
Die Sackkarren & Paletten, die direkt schon nach Eröffnung rausgeschoben werden, sprechen Bände.
Ruten & Rollen sind auch ordentlich ermäßigt.
Bei manchem Kleinkram hast du wohl recht, das ist aber oft das Zeugs, dass du anderswo kaum kriegst.


----------



## Muckimors (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit mal mit den Drennan-ruten beschäftigt. Hier genau die Acolyte ultra in 10 ft. Dann gibt es ja auch noch die Pudle -Cucker und die Carp - Wagler. Ich suche eine feine Feederrute, nicht zu lang für die Tiefs. 

Kann man sich solche Ruten auf der STipper-messe angucken ? Wißt Ihr da was ? M

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Die kannst du bei Felix Schwarte von S&W Ausrüstung ansehen und anfassen.


----------



## phirania (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Andal du auch wieder da..?
Letztes Jahr haben wir uns ja verpasst.
Evtl. klappts ja dieses Jahr,wenn Kati mich mit nimmt.


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Ich weiß es noch nicht so genau.


----------



## Eltonxxl (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*



Andal schrieb:


> Die kannst du bei Felix Schwarte von S&W Ausrüstung ansehen und anfassen.



Vielleicht vorher eine kurze Mail schreiben, damit er die auch wirklich einpackt.


----------



## Tricast (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Hat Felix Schwarte (S&W) denn überhaupt noch ein Angelgeschäft? MMn. bietet er nur noch Angelreisen an und ist dieses Jahr deshalb auch nicht auf der Stippermesse vertreten. Andreas Bruners www.friedfischen.de wird auf der Stippermesse mit einem deutlich größeren Stand vertreten sein und will auch Tackle von Drennan mitbringen. Mit Andreas habt Ihr einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner wenn es um Drennan Produkte geht.
Sonst kann ich allen interessierten Anglern nur den Besuch der Stippermesse empfehlen. Es ist die größte und vielseitigste Messe für das Friedfischangeln. 37 Stände auf 4800 m² mit über 70 Marken sind vertreten. Und die Frage der Messeschnäppchen muß jeder für sich beantworten. Es gibt sie; aber das Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten und der Austausch sind genauso wichtig.


Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*



Tricast schrieb:


> aber das Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten und der Austausch sind genauso wichtig.


Genauso sehe ich das auch #6

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Bin nächste Woche leider nicht auf der Messe.
*Wer macht bitte den Messebericht für's Board???*
Freiwillige vor! 

Hier der vom letzten Jahr: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2015/messebericht:-stippermesse-bremen-2015.html
und ganz unten die Links zu 2014 & 2013.


----------



## Janussi (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

kann den Besuch nurb empfehlen. War die letzten Jahre immer interressant. Auch um vielleicht mal über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen. Die Profis sind durch die Bank weg sehr auskunftfreudig und bereit , ihr Wissen auch mal im längeren Gespräch weiterzugeben- So meine Erfahrung. Wer Schnäppchen sucht sollte Geduld haben bis zum Ende der Veranstaltung. Mit etwas Glück läßt der ein oder andere Händler dann eher mit sich reden, weil dieJungs dann nicht mehr so viel Zeug wieder einpacken und mit nach Hause nehmen müssen. Hatte vor ein paar Jahren eben besagtes Glück!! Also bis Sonntag !!


----------



## Trollwut (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bin nächste Woche leider nicht auf der Messe.
> *Wer macht bitte den Messebericht für's Board???*
> Freiwillige vor!
> 
> ...



Is halt leider von mir aus ganz am Anus der Welt. Sons wär ich sofort bereit


----------



## kati48268 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*



Janussi schrieb:


> Die Profis sind durch die Bank weg sehr auskunftfreudig...


Einer der Unterschiede zu anderen Messen, die Stimmung ist bei Ausstellern & Besuchern trootz 'Rush Hour' immer super..
Der größte ist das Konzept; keine Händler, die ihre Ladenhüter verramschen, sondern Hersteller/off. Vertreter; also hat jeder Stand auch was anderes zu bieten.
Und auf welcher Messe kriegst du sonst tatsächlich Neuheiten in die Hand?
Der Rest müsste sich eigentlich 'Verkaufsveranstaltung' nennen...

Bitte noch mal um eine Meldung:


kati48268 schrieb:


> *Wer macht bitte den Messebericht für's Board???*


----------



## Tricast (1. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Für die Besucher der Stippermesse eine kurze Auflistung der vertretenen Firmen und Marken.



Adelmann Feederkiepen, Balzer, Browning, Championsteam, CM-Lockstoffe, Colmic, Daut Plattformen, Drennan, DSAV, Eco-Fishing, Evezet, Exner, Fishing Tackle Max, Fiume, Garbolino, Gardner, Guru, Hammers Posenbau, Heledirn Sitzkiepen, HJG Drescher, JVS, JW-Young, Korum, M&M, Marcel van den Eynde, Matchanglershop, Matchtackle, Matrix, Maver, Maxima, Media Fishingstore, Milo, Mivardi, Mondial, Mosella, Michael Schlögl, Neo Baits, O&W, Perfekt Posen, Peter van der Willik (Hardcore Fishing), Pole Doc, Preston, Rive, Robin Illner, Sänger, Shimano, Sensas, Specimen Fishing Tackle, Stonfo, Superwurm, Stipp Profi, Timar Mix, Top Secret, Trabucco, Tubertini, Ulli End, VGB Bait Factory, Zammataro


Internationale Gäste sind dieses Jahr Tommy Pickering auf dem Stand von Preston und Jo Adriolo bei HJG Drerscher. Tommy Pickering ist mehrfacher Weltmeister und der Trainer der englischen Feedermanschaft. Jo Adriolo wurde letztes Jahr von der FIPS zum besten Angler der letzen 5 Jahre geehrt.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Riesenangler (1. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Kann leider doch nicht.


----------



## Eltonxxl (1. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Moin, 

es gab doch sonst immer Messeflyer von Ovens, habe aber bisher keine entdecken können. 

Weiß jemand mehr zu dem Thema, oder müssen wir uns dieses Jahr einfach mal überraschen lassen? 

Gruß
Elton


----------



## weserangler (1. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Ob es Flyer zur Messe gibt, wird sich spätestens im Foyer zeigen. Ich werde am Start sein und habe mir vorgenommen, an diesem Tag die Wirtschaft ordentlich anzukurbeln |bigeyes.
Soweit ich dazu komme, werde ich hier einen kurzen Bericht einstellen.

mfg
weserangler


----------



## langerLulatsch (2. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

@eltonxxl
In Facebook gibts den Messeflyer seit gestern


----------



## Eltonxxl (2. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Moin, 

hab ich auch gesehen, die erste Seite haut mich aber noch nicht vom Hocker, aber morgen kommt wohl die zweite. 

Eigentlich war jedes Jahr was für mich dabei. 

Gruß
Elton


----------



## yukonjack (6. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

So, zurück von der Messe. Mein Fazit: Super Veranstaltung und meine Armut kotzt mich langsam an.


----------



## weserangler (7. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Stipper-Gemeinde,
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]hier mein Bericht zur Stippermesse 2016 in Bremen:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Um 8 Uhr im Foyer als einige der Ersten an der Messehalle angekommen folgte bei Kaffee und einem Brötchen die Sichtprüfung der Stände durch die Abtrennung. Bis 9 Uhr füllte sich das Foyer nun immer mehr und es wurden wie die letzten Jahre auch von einigen Anbietern auch, Flyer mit Hinweisen auf besondere Angebote verteilt. Meine erste Station war gleich vorne rechts der Stand von TopSecret, an dem es zu jeder vollen Stunde 5 Flaschen Lockstoff-Liquid (500ml) für rund 18 Euro gab, statt für 30€ bei einem Einzelpreis von 6€ je Flasche. Da es ja 9 Uhr war also gleich zugeschlagen und für einen Freund auch 5 Flaschen mitgenommen. Dazu gab es dann noch 4 weiteren Flaschen gratis, so dass ich nach 10 Minuten das erste Mal die Messehalle in Richtung Auto verlassen musste, um die schweren Tüten und meine vier 10 Kg-Beutel TopSecret-Futter (10€ für einen Beutel) zu verstauen. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wie in den Jahren zuvor war alles da, was Rang und Namen hatte! Trotz der verschiedensten Angebote konnte ich einige Male den Preis noch verhandeln[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bzw. irgend ein Produkt zusätzlich gratis bekommen (soweit man nicht nur für 5 Euro eingekauft hat).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Am Stand der Firma Browning gab es zu jedem Kauf ein schönes kleines Handtuch mit dazu (wie jedes Jahr) und hier habe ich noch zwei richtig schöne Matchruten für den Teich mitgenommen, die stark reduziert waren und sogleich drei Handtücher abgegriffen [/FONT]J[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Weiter ging es zum Sensas-Stand: hier für 29 Euro insgesamt 10 Beutel Sensas-Futter (Preis normal ca. 5,50€ pro Beutel) mitgenommen (3000er Serie Gros Gardon, Gold Serie Reviere Bremes) und wieder ab zum Auto.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dann ging´s zu Schlögel, für je 2 Euro drei Fließwasser-Posen gekauft, zu einem holländischen Stand zwei Packungen gerösteten Hanf mitgenommen und danach zu Balzer, um hier die 2016er Modelle in Augenschein zu nehmen. Abschließend wurde ich an dem Stand von CM-Lockstoffe nochmal schwach und holte mir mein bewährtes Liquid „Lacto“ (speziell für Rotaugen, aber eigentlich auch Allround)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Messehalle war durchweg gut besucht und überall wurde gekauft bzw. Futter auf Sackkarren nach draußen gekarrt. Man wurde überall schnell bedient und konnte alle ausgestellten Ruten in die Hand nehmen und testen. Wer sich für die kommende Stipp-Saison eindecken wollte, konnte dies auf der Messe machen und dabei noch richtig Geld sparen. Sehr gut war auch, dass die verschiedenen Futtersorten angefeuchtet in Behältern zur Geruchs- und Anfassprobe bereitstanden. Das bekommt man in einem Onlineshop nicht![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Insgesamt wieder eine gelungene Messe bei der auch die Schnäppchenjäger auf ihre Kosten kamen. Produkte aller Preisklassen waren vertreten und die Auswahl an Lockstoffen, Futter und Ruten war wie immer top. Eine klare Empfehlung an jeden ambitionierten Stipper, der hier alles für die kommende Saison vorfindet![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Anbei noch ein paar Pics...
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Beste Grüße[/FONT]


----------



## weserangler (7. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Weitere Bilder von der Messe und meinen Einkäufen...

Gruß,
weserangler


----------



## Tricast (7. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

unter:
http://www.stippermesse.com/galerie/

sind Bilder der Stippermesse 2016 eingestellt.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Riesenangler (8. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Ganz schön heftige Preise für eine Messe. Na gut, ist ja auch in "Westdeutschland" (so ein Shit, das ich da immer noch trennen muss). 
 Nur Mal so zum Vergleich, Futterfest in Nauen von Angelsport Moritz( Läuft noch bis zum 31.03.) bei Berlin: Top Secret Flüßiglockstoff ( 500ML) 2.99-3.99 die Flasche, Top Secret Pulver Lockstoff: 1,49 Euro der Beutel, Topsecret Honigkuchenmehl: 10 Euro/10KG, Van den Eyden Futter der 15kgSack ab 19,99-29,99, Hausmarkenfutter( sehr fängig wenn man es noch etwas Pimpt) 15KG für 9,99 Euro. 
 Also, wer aus Berlin und Umgebung noch was Braucht, nichts wie hin, preiswerter gibt's das nur sehr selten. #h


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

@Weserangler
Danke für den Bericht und die Fotos.
Und deine Beute im Kofferraum sieht klasse aus! #h
Nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## rhyn2012 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

ein paar Tage nach der Messe bin ich darauf aufmerksam geworden, das es die Messe überhaupt gibt.

Gerade für mich aus der Nähe von Verden währe das ein Katzensprung gewesen.
Mist, aber nun achte ich 2017 drauf und halte mir das frei


----------



## Tricast (23. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Kannst den Termin schon im Kalender eintragen: Es ist der 1. Sonntag im März wie seit 15 Jahren.

Sonntag 5. März 2017; Messe Bremen Halle 6; 9 bis 16 Uhr.

Viele Grüße

Heinz


----------



## Tricast (24. März 2016)

*AW: Stippermesse 2016*

Auf champions-team.de ist ein ausführlicher Bericht über die Stippermesse 2016 zu finden. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Bilder schauen.

Heinz


----------

